# Old Plane



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

I got this old plane from my mom with some other old tools from either my grandfather or my great grandfather. Any ideas on what it is? The iron and the other mechanical parts look very similar to the Bailey No. 6 I got as part of the collection. I want to restore and use the No. 6 and I'm wondering if the parts are interchangeable.


----------



## woodguy83 (Apr 17, 2011)

Are there any markings on it? Patent dates, Model #'s, Etc. I'd take it all apart and clean it, you'll most likely find some identifying markings. If you can find some markings.....go here:

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html

There is more info about old planes on this website than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's what's known as a transitional plane, but I have no idea who the manufacture might have been. The fact that it's been passed on from family is priceless though....sharpen it and enjoy!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very Cool. Is it flat base or curved?


----------



## Scoma (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'm going to take it apart and see what I can find out. This plane is in better shape than the No. 6 I'll try to get some more pics up in the next day or so.

Edit: the base is flat.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks a lot like my Siegley -- mine is 24 inches long, and probably belonged to my grandfather, and possibly his father as well. The sole isn't quite as flat as I'd like, but it cuts beautifully. On mine, I think the blade is the only thing that's labeled...


----------

